# R15 'off' button doesn't turn off TV



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

[Figured out a fix for it, it's listed below for anyone who has the same issue]

The off button on the R15 should turn off the receiver and tv. Mine only turns off the receiver, and I have to then flip the switch on top over to TV, then hit power to turn the TV off.

I don't see a reason why the 'off' button wouldn't do both. Any idea on a possible fix?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

If you have the remote programmed for your TV you should be able to hit the(small) button that says OFF below the TV button without switching. I guess that's dependent on your TV. It works for mine (Sanyo).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think it might have not work if you have your stereo reciever programed as the volume control for all remote modes. I have 3 R15's and the only one that it doesn't turn the tv and R15 on/off together is the living room where we have the r15, stereo reciever, dvd player and the tv on the remote. The other two work fine to turn on/off the R15 and the TV. It's annoy to have to switch the remote and more annoying that you have to hit a button twice, the first time you switch the remote to av1,av2 or tv.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanks for the help.

I was determined to figure something out. And that I did.

I have a toshiba TV, and the receiver lists about 5 codes for it, which only 1 of them works.

Unfortunately when I use this code, when I push the 'off' button on the remote,. only the receiver turns off, and the tv stays on.

I found a fix and now it works perfectly, it does in fact have to do with the tv and not if anything else is programmed in. Follow these instructions and you should find something that works:

Unprogram your remote.
Go to program your remote then when it's giving your instructions, choose Code Search. That'll give you instructions on cycling through all the codes on the remote.
Do it until you find one that works.
You may find one that works but still doesn't work with the remote's off button, which was my case. If you find one like this, then just turn the tv back on and continue until you find one that works both with your tv and with the remote's off button.

Why this works?
There's a lot of codes that may or may not work with your tv that are not displayed in the program your remote section. This way you cycle through all of them manually until one works.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The code that you find through the codesearch is probably 10765, but you can blink back the code if you wanted to, to know for later reference if you ever lose programming.

1. TV
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-0
4. press the #1 key, it should blink once, seeing that all tv codes start with one.
5. press #2 key, count the blinks
6. #3, count the blinks
7. #4, and so on
8. #5


----------



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

The 10765 code made my Toshiba TV work with the combined R15 & TV button. The thing is with that code my TV input won't work:nono2: 

Any advice?


----------



## fancydancy (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you followed the instructions on page 11 of this:
http://directv.com/learn/pdf/Remote_Controls/universal_remote_user_guide_new.pdf


----------



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help, but still no luck.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

01ds650 said:


> The 10765 code made my Toshiba TV work with the combined R15 & TV button. The thing is with that code my TV input won't work:nono2:
> 
> Any advice?


Code 10765 is listed under Apex & Changhong tv's, and it controls the input on my 24" Changhong tv.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, I'm on to my second R15 and I was having this same problem when pressing the off button, it will only turn whatever is switch is on and not both the receiver and the TV so I read the thread about using code search, however I cannot use code search. I put the remote in TV mode and press and hold Select and Mute until it flashes, then I enter 9-9-1 +1, I hit TV Power ON and then press channel up like it says and everytime it comes back and says "Current Mode Isn't Programmed" blah blah blah and says to slid it back to DirecTV and press select to select Program Remote, I just continue to go in a loop. I thought I was coming into the 21st Century with this thing, but with the problems I am having with the first one and now the second one, I wish I could just go to Comcast.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

You can't search for "TV POWER ON", you can search for POWER or VOL.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I wasn't searching for TV Power On, I was searching for power and if you follow the onscreen instructions for code search, that is what it tells you to do, one of the step specifies Press TV . I finally got it (code search) to work, but it only came up with two different codes that would work my TV and neither of them works unless you are in TV mode and use regular power on/off key. The TV Power on button will only start the receiver, and the TV off button will only shout down the receiver, the only key I can use to turn off the TV is the PWR button and in TV Mode. The TV is around 12-13 years old so at least I can turn it on and control the volume with the DVR remote, but the inconvience of having to switch to the right mode all the time is frustrating.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Calebrot, when you're doing it, just go right up to the TV and make sure the receiver can not see the remotes commands. You won't have a problem.

Sorry, just read your last post. Sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

AppliedAggression said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I was determined to figure something out. And that I did.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this doesn't work with all TV's. I have a 42" Panasonic that's about 2 years old that simply doesn't have a code. I used all the suggested codes, and then spent about 45 minutes using the manual process. All I could ever find was a code that turned the TV off and on, but none of the other buttons performed the proper function...


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Calebrot said:


> I wasn't searching for TV Power On, I was searching for power and if you follow the onscreen instructions for code search, that is what it tells you to do, one of the step specifies Press TV . I finally got it (code search) to work, but it only came up with two different codes that would work my TV and neither of them works unless you are in TV mode and use regular power on/off key. The TV Power on button will only start the receiver, and the TV off button will only shout down the receiver, the only key I can use to turn off the TV is the PWR button and in TV Mode. The TV is around 12-13 years old so at least I can turn it on and control the volume with the DVR remote, but the inconvience of having to switch to the right mode all the time is frustrating.


I have the exact same problem.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Would a universal remote work for you guys?

I know it's and added expense but I hate the remote that comes with the R15 so it may not be a bad expense


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

For the time it would take me to program a universal remote (not to mention the cost) it's really not worth it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dbronstein said:


> For the time it would take me to program a universal remote (not to mention the cost) it's really not worth it.


Shouldn't take much more time to programs the universal then it does the one tha comes with the receiver. Now as for the cost I do understand that part. I want one of the Harmony remotes but they are expensive. Though I have read some rave revies on another forum on some remotes that are in the $20 range. I think it's all a matter of taste though.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Once you buy a Harmony or a Pronto, you wont be able to imagine not having one...you get what you pay for, and those 20 buck uni's are pure crap compared to a good task based remote...


----------



## Beth88 (Jan 11, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> Well, I'm on to my second R15 and I was having this same problem when pressing the off button, it will only turn whatever is switch is on and not both the receiver and the TV so I read the thread about using code search, however I cannot use code search. I put the remote in TV mode and press and hold Select and Mute until it flashes, then I enter 9-9-1 +1, I hit TV Power ON and then press channel up like it says and everytime it comes back and says "Current Mode Isn't Programmed" blah blah blah and says to slid it back to DirecTV and press select to select Program Remote, I just continue to go in a loop. I thought I was coming into the 21st Century with this thing, but with the problems I am having with the first one and now the second one, I wish I could just go to Comcast.


Whenever the white universal remote tells you "you have pressed a button not progr ..." the rcvr wants you to go thru the menu and program it thru remote:
"settings-setup-remote-tv-search for your tv type-select and then slide the switch to tv and program" then slide the switch back to dtv and select done, press exit and now try the remote for the tv functions. I've come across several that do this and when we try to program the remote without going thru the menu, it comes up with that "you have pressed a button...." only fix i've found is going thru the menu. Hope this helps....if not, call 877-280-4388----direct dial # to t2 @ dtv for a sr. agent that may be able to help you....


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Beth88 said:


> Whenever the white universal remote tells you "you have pressed a button not progr ..." the rcvr wants you to go thru the menu and program it thru remote:
> "settings-setup-remote-tv-search for your tv type-select and then slide the switch to tv and program" then slide the switch back to dtv and select done, press exit and now try the remote for the tv functions. I've come across several that do this and when we try to program the remote without going thru the menu, it comes up with that "you have pressed a button...." only fix i've found is going thru the menu. Hope this helps....if not, call 877-280-4388----direct dial # to t2 @ dtv for a sr. agent that may be able to help you....


I was programming from the settings-setup-remote-tv, but my code search will only become available after I select TV brand, and then on that screen it's there, not in the main screen asking for your TV brand. I've given up, like I said it's at least 12 years old, so at least it operates something correctly.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I have the R-15 on a second TV that we don't use every day, so it's not that big a deal to keep sliding the thing over. It's just a annoyance, and certainly doesn't warrant spending the bucks for a harmony or pronto.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

dbronstein said:


> I have the R-15 on a second TV that we don't use every day, so it's not that big a deal to keep sliding the thing over. It's just a annoyance, and certainly doesn't warrant spending the bucks for a harmony or pronto.


There are other universal remotes, not many with preset code for the R15 though. Like the one-for-all's, upgradeable remotes like the urc-8910 code hve sat code 1377 loaded over the phobne to control the R15. Other OFA remotes need to be mailed in for an upgrade, but remotes like urc-6820, 8820, and 10820 have enough memory for you to teach the R15 commands. The all three have a power macro feature, they also allow for macros on device keys. The 6820, 8820, and 10820 go for under $20.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info. It's really not that big a deal.


----------

